# Polaris Ranger (new wood haulin toy)



## leftyscott (Jul 3, 2009)

This beast should do the job my former atv could not.

Has 13 cu. ft payload.  Won't be getting stuck down in the woods anymore.

Can't wait to get the chainsaw fired up this fall.
Have about 20 uprooted trees that need cut and hauled out.


----------



## d.n.f. (Jul 3, 2009)

My neighbour has one of these things.  We used it to access a huge fir tree.  Had to go down a slope you could barely walk down.  The thing is amazing.  He took me on a route I am sure it would not make (steep), deep stream bed etc.  The thing just hauls. 
He has a little trailer to haul wood for it.  The little payload/bed thing is way too small.

Have fun.


----------



## leftyscott (Jul 3, 2009)

I too, have a little trailer to hook up to which will give me some more hauling capacity.


----------



## Chrisg (Jul 6, 2009)

Cool! I have an 07 700 that I have used for 3 yrs now and it is just about unstoppable. Very stable and well balanced machine and the three person seating is great for bringing the kids along. I also have a small homemade log arch with an electric winch on it to pull full lenght trees with. I fill the bed up to top of the bed sides with wood before I pull and it makes a huge difference with the traction.
You should check out this place http://www.prcforum.com/ lots of good info and wonderful group of enthusiasts. I think that yr had some issues with under seat heat and the parking brake can become about useless in stock configuration (all yrs), there is a good write up there about how to fix this problem.
Here is a pic of my with how much I load to skid with the arch. Chris


----------



## RAY_PA (Jul 6, 2009)

I have hauled 5+ cords per year in mine.....since 2005. Thing looks new and the only money I have spent on it is its annual 'service'. A very good investment! You'll love it.


----------



## Skier76 (Jul 7, 2009)

Very nice machine!


----------



## karri0n (Jul 9, 2009)

how much did it run you?


----------



## leftyscott (Jul 9, 2009)

karri0n said:
			
		

> how much did it run you?



200 hours on it.  Got it for $5500 which included a trade-in of my not very well taken care of 1998 Polaris 300.


----------



## Metal (Jul 10, 2009)

How many cup holders?


----------



## RAY_PA (Jul 10, 2009)

two


----------



## R&D Guy (Jul 16, 2009)

Those things look so cool & fun! Wide wheel base, but they don't need a wide road to navigate.


----------



## paddock (Jul 17, 2009)

Yeah, they are great. I picked up an older 2003 a month ago. Cleaned it up, painted it and hauled 3 cord of wood so far.


----------

